# french bike



## radlmax (Dec 3, 2008)

hello
i got a french bike with a new departure hub Pat?D. the bike seems to be from around 1905 or so... does anyone know when this hub was built? i read about 1933 and younger... but there is a 1 inch chainwheel mounted and i think no one in europe used 1 inch chainwheels alter than 1905 or so... only for track racers...

if it helps i can look for the number on the hub/brake-arm.
thanks, max


----------



## JOEL (Dec 3, 2008)

Can't help you on the year, but that is one cool track bike! Thanks for posting.


----------

